# Nuvens Lisboa - 24 Maio 2007



## Vince (25 Mai 2007 às 03:10)

Isto era para ser um Storm Chasing Report, mas pronto, foi um fracasso...  

Desde há mais de uma semana que tinha uma tarde reservada para tirar fotografias. Era suposto ter sido ontem (quarta-feira), que era o tal dia que os modelos iindicavam um CAPE/LI excepcional em Portugal. 

Como depois quase tudo se desvaneceu nos modelos, entretanto já tinha desistido de usar a tarde que estava reservada, quase que nem pensei no assunto. 
Mas entretanto, esta manhã fui apanhado de surpresa, logo que acordei vi no loop do satélite enormes células a formarem-se aqui na zona da grande lisboa e rumarem ao sul, apesar de ser ainda madrugada e manhã. Mas não dei demasiada importância ao assunto ... 

Mas depois, pouco passava do meio dia, apanhei aqui com uma micro-trovoada que largou chuva e granizo de forma relativamente intensa em poucos minutos.

Voltei ao computador, e olhei para as imagens de satélite, e vi nuvens ainda melhores a aproximarem-se pelo Sul. Conclusão lógica... se esta nuvem já foi um estradalhaço jeitoso, imagina o que não farão as que vêm aí ....

E lá peguei no material que já estava esquecido mas a postos.
Como da parte da tarde tinha uma reunião em Lisboa, aproveitei, nem almoçei, lá fui à aventura fotográfica convencido que teriamos festa aqui mesmo na linha de Cascais ou pelo menos em Lisboa.

Mas não houve festa...

De qualquer forma, aqui fica a fotoreportagem. Já que estive com o trabalho, perdoem-me o espaço que vou ocupar no forum  
Para a próxima prometo, tem que ir a Montanha ao Maomé, ou seja, eu rumar a qualquer local do interior, que Lisboa definitivamente não rima bem com Trovoada  

*Estádio Nacional / Cruz Quebrada*
O céu estava espectacular, pululavam cumulos por todo o lado. Estas fotos foram tiradas junto à Marginal a olhar para norte, de frente para o Estádio Nacional. As torres de iluminação vêm-se na 1ª foto.

















*Cruz Quebrada*
Isto é no mesmo local ao pé do Estádio Nacional, mas do outro lado da Marginal, junto ao Mar. 
De sudeste continuavam a chegar muitas nuvens. E sempre com aspecto muito energético. Há muito tempo que não via tantas pequenas nuvens a crescerem de forma tão rápida em todo o lado, pareciam pipocas a saltitar numa panela ao lume. Até parecia que estava algures numa praia das Caraíbas.








*Oeste*
No mesmo local, olhando para Oeste, ou seja, olhando para Cascais, é que as coisas pareciam mais promissoras. O céu tinha cores mais difusas, amareladas, e lá muito ao fundo viam-se uns CB's a crescerem bastante, algures ao largo de Cascais ou do Guincho.
Estas muito pequenas nuvens que estão em 1º plano nesta foto que se segue apareceram em cerca de 10/15 minutos, de forma quase instantânea. Quando estava do outro lado da marginal não existia nenhuma destas nuvens neste local, apenas uma especie de nebilina em altitude. Quase que dáva para sentir o cheiro duma atmosfera bastante instável.






*Belem*
Rumei mais um pouco rumo para Lisboa. Mais uma pausa, desta vez na zona de Belém. Quando cheguei, o céu estava um pouco mais carregado a sudeste. Fiquei entusiasmado, pois parecia finalmente que as coisas iriam aquecer. AInda fiquei nesta zona quase uma meia hora. Deu para tirar várias fotos, mas por fim percebi que a instabilidade estava a descrescer.











A sul, continuavam a saltitar "pipocas" como se estivesse nas Caraíbas ou qualquer outro local dos trópicos.






*Alcantara*
Já quase chegado ao meu local de reunião , ainda parei em Alcantara, para tirar esta foto do que passava a norte de Lisboa. Em fundo vê-se o cemitério dos Prazeres.






*Regresso*

A reunião foi rápida, no regresso voltei a parar na Cruz Quebrada, o panorama era idêntico ao de uma hora antes. Tudo muito mais suave e tranquilo.

Engoli em seco com este pequeno e ridiculo cumulo, que se estava nitidamente a rir de mim e a perguntar se eu estava mesmo à espera de  ver uma bigorna estratósférica hoje  







PS: Desculpam lá a seca das nuvens, mas encarem isto como um treino. para a próxima será melhor.


----------



## mocha (25 Mai 2007 às 09:37)

*Re: Fotoreportagem - 24 Maio 2007*

Vince, apesar de infelizmente o teu storm chasing ter sido um fracasso, tiraste umas fotos mt boas  
realmente parecem pipocas , particularmente gosto a k tiraste pros lados de Cascais,  
mesmo assim ficou uma optima foto reportagem, so faltou mesmo a tempestade, e mais do k tudo as vezes sentirmo nos frustrados pk as coisas não correram como nos queriamos, o k é certo é k quem corre por gosto não cansa, eu no teu lugar tinha feito o mesmo, so me falta o carro


----------



## Rog (25 Mai 2007 às 11:32)

*Re: Fotoreportagem - 24 Maio 2007*

Boa fotoreportagem. Boas fotos 
Quanto aos cumulunimbus devem ter ido dar alegria a outros  Por aqui já deve ir no 5º dia com previsão de trovoadas... mas nem sombra delas... nem de longe!


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2007 às 12:03)

*Re: Fotoreportagem - 24 Maio 2007*

Mesmo sem trovoada as fotografias estão muito boas, ainda bem que as colocaste aqui no fórum


----------



## Minho (25 Mai 2007 às 23:20)

*Re: Fotoreportagem - 24 Maio 2007*

Sem dúvida uma bela reportagem apesar dos Cbs prematuros  
Valeram os belos enquadramentos, contrastes e cor


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mai 2007 às 15:00)

*Re: Fotoreportagem - 24 Maio 2007*

Isso é que foi tirar fotos...uma galeria inteira...


----------



## Fernando_ (30 Mai 2007 às 10:39)

*Re: Fotoreportagem - 24 Maio 2007*

Bela reportagem  
Gostei muito desta foto


----------

